# Rear Spoilers



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The deck lids remain the same for 2014......the accessory suppliers haven't updated their fitment coverage yet.

Rob


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Perfect, thanks Rob


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just ordered my JKS Spoiler. Should be here in a few weeks. Can't wait to get it installed


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Spoiler just came to the door today. Car has to go in for minor body repair on Monday for a few days and will have the spoiler installed at that time. Looking forward to seeing how it looks.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice, can't wait to see it.

Was the wing color matched already, or is that being done at the body shop?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

They matched the colour perfectly. Had the wife hold it in place while I stood back to take a look at it. Going to look really good on the car


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice, wish we had more spoiler options from factory thou....but I guess that's where the aftermarket comes into play.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Before and after.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice spoiler, where you get it?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

CarID


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks great!
K so i have the factory spoiler that was installed from buying the z spec edition
I like it, its nothing crazy and adds an edge
My question is does the z spec spoiler have cutouts on the trunk ready for aftermarket spoilers
Or do all these spoilers factory or aftermarket are just stuck on


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Check to see if yours bolts on or is held on with tape. If held on with tape, should be pretty easy to take off. If bolted on, you may, or may not, have to have some body work done to cover the holes if you can't reuse them.

Some just stick on and some bolt on. The one I have, bolts on and I honestly wouldn't recommend putting them ( this type at least ) on yourself. I had to have my car taken to the body shop for some work and asked if they would install this at the same time. They told me that they would. When I went in to get the car, he told me that the bolts didn't line up and he had to make a new template. The posts inside the spoiler weren't secure and he had to redo them. The placement on the trunk lid made it hard to install.


----------

